
Twitter is down? - jbarciauskas
http://twitter.com
======
runarb
Seems find for me., but reported as down at
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/twitter.com> . Something most bee
going on...

~~~
jbarciauskas
Yeah, I was confused and checked there as well as the front page here before
posting. Also surprised I haven't seen complaints on Facebook. Must be a
limited outage along some dimension, though I have no idea what.

~~~
jbarciauskas
And it finally loaded for me just now. Strange.

------
8ig8
Twitter Status (via Tumblr) says:

> Some users may be experiencing issues accessing Twitter.

> Our engineers are currently working to resolve the issue.

[http://status.twitter.com/post/41136790651/twitter-site-
issu...](http://status.twitter.com/post/41136790651/twitter-site-issue)

Edit: Date on the post is Mon, 21 Jan 2013 13:49:18 -0800.

------
cek
Down for me both via API and web

------
onlyup
Repost..

;-)

